# My Nameless Kitten



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

Her she is shes 6 weeks old and i need to think of a name here is a few in the poll if you could vote that would be really helpful but i'm open for n e ideas!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2004)

I liked the name Petal. It's different.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

cool thanx i've been through so many cat sites to find a good name


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I like Harmony


----------



## rachel5689 (Aug 24, 2004)

I like Pippy its so cute it just sounds like a happy name!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I like Petal too, very unusual. And since she is a female orange tabby, that makes her extra unique (they're not too common)!!


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

petal suits her i think not im not going to decide just yet but i'll let you all know wot i pick.
i havent actually got her yet im bringing her home on wednesday yay


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I love that picture! It totally reminds me of my kitten, PJ; he looks and acts just like a mini-lion.


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I voted for Cleo. It just looked like it would fit her best. However, I'm not the animal namer in my family. My husband is much better at naming animals.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

Call her Barbara. Btw i would choose cleo from that list.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

I voted for Petal because she just looked so soft and sweet like a Rose petal. =oD


----------



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*I voted lily, but I would prefer Corona! lol*


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

aww thanx 4 all your comments i'm sure she'd love them. i'll let you know by wednesday what i've decided :wink:


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

Where I'm from Petal is a term of affection to someone. It's usually only used for a female loved one. I think that suits her well.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

I like Petal the best it just sounds right :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I like Petal too, and didn't even look at the results before i voted  i also like cassie as well.


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I like Petal too, and it fits with what Misty said.

Misty, is "pickle" also a term of affection?


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

I haven't heard pickle as a term of affection. Where I'm from it's used when you get youself in a bit of trouble, nothing serious, usually a comical situation, a sort of muddle up. "I'm in a bit of a pickle"


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

i think it might be heading for lily, i dunno, the more i look at her the more i think of 'lily' hummmmm.....still not sure :?


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

*hmm*

I like Caitlen ...but i'd probably call her cait (kate) for short.... But now that i read down the replies, i totally looked over petal...so i like petal too =P

Amanda


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I voted for Lily. I didn't vote for Petal because where I come from, petal is just a piece of a flower, and she looks like the WHOLE flower to me!  I also just thought of these off the top of my head: Belle, Bella, Madeline, Rosie, Maya, Charlotte. If you're still having trouble fitting a name to her, think of movies, books, or music that you really like, and name her after a song, an artist, or a character.


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

Hmm, well, after looking at the list of names and looking at her face, I thought the name Angel fit nicely. Needless to say, my second choice would be Lily. :lol: However, out of nowhere the name Pearl came to mind. I guess it's from reading too many books and that was the name in one of the books. Anyway, and pearls are supposed to be known for their beauty.  I just looked up the meaning of Pearl on babynames.com and it says it's Latin meaning "A Gem of the Sea." Well, good luck with choosing a name! I know how hard it can be. As long as you pick a name that feel right, then you have the right one.


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm collecting her tomorrow so i will post lots more pics! yay  

I shall call her...... drum roll.................. LILY! :wink: 

thank you so much for everys help and suggestions.
chosing a name is a very important matter! it has to be perfect for her!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Yay for Lily!


----------



## BlueAnimal (May 23, 2003)

That's great! Looking forward to seeing and hearing about little Lily around the forum.  Great name choice as well.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Yay thats what I picked! She is so cute


----------

